# Searrching for Secretary w/ curio



## Youngbuck (Dec 16, 2009)

*Searching for Secretary w/ curio*

I'm a newbie at this and my computer is down so I have to do this from my blackberry. My mother in law found this piece at an antique dealer. Of course she doesn't want to spend $1200 on it and asked me to build one for her. I've looked all over the place for something similar. All I have are these pics to go off of. I'm looking for some plans or something to get started. Any help is appreciated.

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...82745098_100000144694280_160005_4957592_n.jpg

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...22745104_100000144694280_160004_6360521_n.jpg


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Not me*

Youngbuck,
Good luck on your search for a secretary with a curio, personally i have set my sights alittle higher. I'm looking for a CEO with a Jaguar. I,m sorry i just couldn't resist :laughing:. On a serious note i am sure someone will be on here soon and answer your question.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I found this but all it has was the dementions, still looking. OMT--- i assume you also want the detail that is on the door. In an older woodworker magazine there was a jig that you could make and actually put a starburst design similar to the one in your picture using a router, i am looking for that picture also.


www.dutchcrafters.com/product.aspx?intprodid=311... - 201k


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I,m trying

Amish Rectangular *Curio* Cabinet with *Secretary* - Amish Furni... 
b><i>Amish Rectangular *Curio* with *Secretary* Desk</b> Mt. Eaton *...* For Amish furniture orders above $1000, we gladly offer a free payment *plan*. *...*
www.dutchcrafters.com/product.aspx?intprodid=311... - 201k - Similar pages 
http://www.dutchcrafters.com/product.aspx?intprodid=3117


----------



## Youngbuck (Dec 16, 2009)

That is really close. I guess the dimensions is a place to start. She wants a single door so I'll just have to adjust the width a little bit but it's more than I had when I started. Thanks.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

This looks like a great opportunity to learn Sketch Up.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Pics*

I would check with the owner/dealer to see if you can get a tape measure or ruler of some kind in the pic for a reference. However with the items in the pic, it should be fairly easy to get close in size to this item. It is a nice piece.
I would also try one of the antique reproduction supply companies that supply hardware and wood carvings. You may find something very similar in an already carved wood item to fasten to the front.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree with sawduster, take a tape measure and ask if you can take measurements. If they allow you to, take the time to measure all the major parts on it and make your own set of plans. In cases like this that is what I do. The things I have built this way usually end up looking a little different, but I like to put my own touch on these things.


----------

